# New Zealand Spring Riding



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

On the way down from Ohau, didn't take any pictures up there because it was overcast and icy as shit, which all cleared once lifts shut.









Treble Cone








With my crazy Swedish skier friend, riding with him helped push my skills to the next level, he hauls ass. 








Off the back








Friendly Kea on top of TC








*Kea's









Remarkables, didn't take many pics because the spring riding was too good! We put most of those tracks in that afternoon hah. 










Looking across Lake Tekapo to where I lived for the season, with clouds rolling over the mountains.









Aaaaaaaaaand that's probably all, dislocated my shoulder yesterday and the last field I could get to closes on the 11th of October. Haven't seen the physio yet and would like an MRI, best case scenario I may do 1 more day on the 8th or so just so I can say the injury didn't end my season. Gutting as I have now until then to be able to ride every day, guess I'll be hiking instead.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

And perfect timing, my work mate just uploaded this pic from the Baumann Glacier. I work for a Helicopter company over summer, we can get dropped off here around 4pm, sunlight until 9ish, up again at 5am, and picked up around 9.30am again. So my season isn't totally over, just delayed...


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the photos. The core shot sucks!!

I'll add 4 photos from yesterday on Turoa. Bluebird day, no wind. Hard pack softened by about 1pm.

Empty mountain on a springtime Thursday 









A few more people appear









Did a couple of off-piste runs on the glacier, best runs of the day. Snow soft enough to carve some nice lines at speed.


















... and that was the end of my pathetically short season.

Turoa early bird passes on sale already for 2016. $445! Days passes were $95 this year.


----------

